# Lovies/Stuffy Question



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My boys slept with stuffies in their mouths as pups but have outgrown that habit now. They still love their stuffies though.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He does carry around a rock and falls asleep with it during the day.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My golden has to sleep with his stuffed duckie or goose under his chin during the day but at night he goes to bed with none. He sleep in my bedroom on the bed and he knows never to bring his toys into the room. He actually know not to even carry them up the steps. I've never had to remind him - come to think of it he's better than children when it comes to this


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I chose at bedtime but I mean every bedtime even during the day. When Tinkerbell is tired she has to have one of her monkeys, she has her front legs wrapped around it and she likes to get the monkey's face in her mouth and then she sucks on it like a binky. Often she sucks till she falls into a deep sleep and falls over onto her side.

At night when we go to bed I tell her "no monkies in bed" (casue the monkies smell) most of the time she leaves the monkey on the floor in the living room and crawls into my bed where she curls up real close. Sometimes she will try to suck on one of the extra pillows or my hair. Sometimes she will bring a monkey to the bedroom and sleep on the floor so she can have her monkey.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

rhondas said:


> My golden has to sleep with his stuffed duckie or goose under his chin during the day but at night he goes to bed with none. He sleep in my bedroom on the bed and he knows never to bring his toys into the room. He actually know not to even carry them up the steps. I've never had to remind him - come to think of it he's better than children when it comes to this


 
Ah, now this is where we differ. I do not consider lovies "toys." He has toys and they aren't allowed upstairs either, but these things are like a kids teddy bear. I think it's cute 

And to marshaB, that sounds so cute! They do smell a bit but he is kind enough to keep it on the bottom of the bed!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

momtoMax said:


> Ah, now this is where we differ. I do not consider lovies "toys." He has toys and they aren't allowed upstairs either, but these things are like a kids teddy bear. I think it's cute
> 
> And to marshaB, that sounds so cute! They do smell a bit but he is kind enough to keep it on the bottom of the bed!


 
If Tinkerbell would sleep at the foot of the bed, I might reconsider...but she insistes on sleeping in the bed like a human with her head on a pillow and stretched out along the length of the bed. lol


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@marshab1 Tinkerbell sleeps exactly like my Jake. It's like he thinks he's human when he goes to bed.


----------

